

"To be reimbursed for Papermill at this rate would take approximately 5 years" - inflatablenerd
http://www.papermill.me/firstweeks/#fnref:1

======
inflatablenerd
Apologies for the deep link. This page had already been submitted to Hacker
News, but I thought this post deserved more discussion.

